#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-08
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2306-3: GNU C Library regression <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2306-3/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2341-1: CUPS vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2341-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2342-1: QEMU vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2342-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-09
<sabayon_nickth> Καλησπέρα σε όλους/ες.
<sabayon_nickth> salih-emin: εδώ είσαι ωρέ κοπέλι;
<salih-emin> μια χαρα εσύ ?
<salih-emin> sabayon_nickth, ??? sabayon ?
<sabayon_nickth> Πως πάει το διάβασμα;
<sabayon_nickth> χαχαχα χθες το εγκατέστησα να δω τι λέει .. χαχαχα
<salih-emin> καλά παει .... αλλά είναι πολλά !!!! πάρα πολλά !!!
<salih-emin> καμία σχέση με LPI
<sabayon_nickth> Έχεις βρει κάποιο καλό βιβλιαράκι ;
<salih-emin> δεν υπάρχει
<salih-emin> κατεβάζεις τα θέματα που πρέπει να γνωρίζεις και μετα
<sabayon_nickth> Εμένα μου φαίνεται το ίδιο με το LPI, αλλά η εξέταση είναι διαφορετική.
<salih-emin> απλά τα ψάχνεις
<salih-emin> και κάνεις συνέχεια εξασκιση
<salih-emin> γιατί δεν θα είναι multiple choice
<sabayon_nickth> Και το μειώσανε στον ένα χρόνο ρε.. 12 months valid λέει.
<salih-emin> ποιο ?
<salih-emin> το LPI ?
<sabayon_nickth> Όχι, του Linux Foundation
<sabayon_nickth> Το LPI δεν λήγει (νομίζω).
<salih-emin> έλα ρε ναι ???
<salih-emin> δεν το είδα
<salih-emin> πότε έγινε αυτό
<salih-emin> όταν γράφτικα ήταν 2 χρόνια
<sabayon_nickth> 2 χρόνια ήταν, αλλά αν κοιτάξεις τώρα θα δεις ότι γράφει 12 months.
<salih-emin> ^#%##^&^&#@#!#%^%#^@@@@!%^@$$#!%^
<salih-emin> γ%$@#%$ το ^%$% της ^&^%^&&* ας το &*^&%$^$
<sabayon_nickth> Τι πόσταρες τώρα, γιατί μου τα βγάζει αλαμπουρνέζικα :P
<salih-emin> θα πάρω τον Linus τωρα τηλ .... να δεις τι έχει να γίνει !!!
<salih-emin> *γιατί βρίζω ... γιαυτό... ;)
<salih-emin> δεν ήθελα να γαψω τι λεω...
<sabayon_nickth> Εγώ τους έστειλα ένα ερώτημα, αλλά στα @@αρια τους.
<salih-emin> χεχεχε
<salih-emin> αργούν να απαντήσουν
<salih-emin> αλλα απαντάνε
<sabayon_nickth> Για να δούμε.
<sabayon_nickth> Για πάμε λίγο prive
<salih-emin> ok
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2343-1: NSS vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2343-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-10
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2344-1: PHP vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2344-1/>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Δωρεάν σεμινάρια Linux / ΕΛΛΑΚ / web security. <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=316388#p316388> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Πρόβλημα κενή επιφανια εργασιας <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=316218#p316218> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσει
<Christina> Καλησπέρα. Μόλις παρέλαβα το tp link usb wireless adapter TL-WN725N, αλλά δεν ήξερα ότι δεν έχει drivers για ubuntu 14.04. Ψάχνω εδώ και ώρες στο ίντερνετ μήπως βρω λύση, αλλά είμαι εντελώς αρχάρια και δεν έχω ιδέα από όλα αυτά. Μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει; Ευχαριστώ εκ
<kerato> de fainetai afto pou esteiles
<Christina> kerato τι είναι το CTCP VERSION?
<Christina> οκ
<kerato> entolh gia na deis ti client exei kapoios
<Christina> Μόλις παρέλαβα το tp link usb wireless adapter TL-WN725N, αλλά δεν ήξερα ότι δεν έχει drivers για ubuntu 14.04. Ψάχνω εδώ και ώρες στο ίντερνετ μήπως βρω λύση, αλλά είμαι εντελώς αρχάρια και δεν έχω ιδέα από όλα αυτά. Μπορεί κανείς να βοηθήσει;
<Christina> Τώρα φαίνεται;
<Christina> kerato τι κάνω με την εντολή για την οποία μιλάς;
<kerato> tipota
<kerato> twra apo ubuntu mas milas ypo8etw e?
<Christina> Ναι.
<kerato> wraia dwse ena lsusb sto termatiko gia na doume to chip akrivws
<Christina> Να μπω από άλλο λάπτοπ που έχει windows, για να κάνουμε δουλειάς
<Christina> δουλειά;*
<kerato> no
<Christina> οκ
<Christina> christina@Christina:~$ lsusb  Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0cf3:3005 Atheros Communications, Inc. AR3011 Bluetooth Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f2:b230 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd Integrated HP HD Webcam Bus 002 Device 006: ID 0bda:8179 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.  Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub Bus 001 Device 003: ID 138a:003c Validit
<Christina> Αυτό βγάζει.
<kerato> me to tp link syndedemeno?
<Christina> Ναι. Μόλις το αφαίρεσα.
<Christina> Γάτος είσαι.
<kerato> ksanavalto, perimene ligo kai dwse
<Christina> οκ
<kerato> dmesg |tail -20
<kerato> mh ta kaneis ola edw paste
<kerato> pastebin.com or something
<Christina> http://pastebin.com/NNwPLkMr
<Christina> kerato βγάζεις άκρη;
<kerato> nai mou fainetai 8a prepei na katevaseis ton driver apo th realtek
<kerato> des ayto to thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2172877
<kerato> h isws ayto not quite sure
<kerato> poion kernel trexeis?
<kerato> uname -r
<Christina> kerato δεν καταλαβαίνω αυτά που λέει στην ιστοσελίδα που μου λες... ούτε αυτά που με ρωτάς.
<kerato> :(
<Christina> 3.13.0-36-generic
<kerato> dokimase th deyterh lysh, ayth me to patch
<kerato> ok
<Christina> kerato αφού πριν σου έγραψα ότι είμαι αρχάρια. Προσπαθώ να μάθω.
<kerato> to edwteriko wireless tou laptop giati de douleyei?
<kerato> esw
<Christina> Γιατί δεν δουλεύει; Αφού είμαι συνδεδεμένη στο ίντερνετ! Αφού μέσω ίντερνετ μιλάμε.
<Christina> Τι εννοείς εσωτερικό;
<kerato> e tote ti to 8es to wireless stick :S
<kerato> ayto pou exei to laptop apo th mama tou ennow
<Christina> Το αγόρασα για να ενισχύσω το σήμα που λαμβάνω από τα ασύρματα δίκτυα στον χώρο μου, αλλά και στη γύρω περιοχή, από όπου δανείζομαι.
<Christina> kerato μόλις άνοιξα το παράθυρο με τα δίκτυα πάνω αριστερά στην επιφάνεια εργασίας
<Christina> Και μου δίνει το εξής.
<Christina> Α δεν μπορώ να το κάνω copy paste.
<kerato> vgalta photo
<kerato> de mporw na katalavw pou to pas omws :/
<kerato> giati na pianei kalytera to stikaki apo thn karta pou eixe hdh to laptop?
<Christina> Τα έβγαλα φωτο με το κινητό. Πού τα στέλνω;
<kerato> screenshot ennoousa kale, pata print screen
<Christina> Διότι υπέθεσα ότι με το πρόσθετο θα πιάνει πιο καλά το σήμα μου.
<kerato> kai anevase thn eikona p.x. sto www.imgur.com
<kerato> katalava
<Christina> Αυτό δεν γίνεται, διότι όταν ανοίγω το παράθυρο των δικτύων, το printscreen δεν φωτογραφίζει το παράθυρο των δικτύων. Με το που πατώ το printscreen, το παράθυρο των δικτύων εξαφανίζεται.
<kerato> xD
<Christina> Αλλά για το γαμώτο, ανέβασα τη φωτο που τράβηξα.
<kerato> eisai tsakali
<Christina> Την ανέβασα εκεί που μου είπες.
<kerato> gia dwse
<Christina> http://imgur.com/vlbjvbs
<Christina> kerato με ειρωνεύεσαι; Τι τσακάλι;
<kerato> oxi re nomiza oti anevases ayth apo to kinhto lol
<kerato> gia thn istoria an grapseis
<Christina> Αν αυτό που έκανα δεν έπιανε, θα το έκανα από το κινητό. Προφανώς. Ή τουλάχιστον θα προσπαθούσα.
<Christina> Δώσε ου 3.
<Christina> μου*
<kerato> scrot -cd 5 pic.png
<kerato> kai 8a sou vgalei screenshot meta apo 5 secs
<kerato> opote prolavaineis na anoikseis ayto pou 8es na doume
<Christina> http://imgur.com/XT52DAx
<Christina> Είμαι αστέρι._
<Christina> Θες και τον γρήγορο, δικό σου, τρόπο;
<kerato> oxi ti nohma exei
<kerato> apla ema8es kai to scrot
<kerato> katse re edw vlepw thn vlepei kai thn realtek
<kerato> ara ti prospa8oume na kanoume oeo
<Christina> Το screenshot που τραβάει, πού το αποθηκεύει;
<Christina> Έλα ντε, έχω χαθεί κι εγώ...
<kerato> sto /home/Christina
<kerato> sto h' /home/Christina/Pictures
<Christina> Αυτό σου έλεγα κι εγώ. Ότι βλέπω να υπάρχουν 2 δέκτες δικτύων, ένας qualcomm atheros και ένας realtek. Το realtek είναι το usb stick?
<kerato> nai
<Christina> Τότε ο η/υ φαίνεται από τη φωτογραφία να το έχει αναγνωρίσει, αλλά για άγνωστο λόγο, έχει κρατήσει τον δικό του δέκτη λολ
<Christina> Πώς μπορώ λοιπόν να ενεργοποιήσω τον δέκτη του usb, τον realtek δηλαδή;
<kerato> patwntas apo syndesh apo to diktyo pou eisai, kai meta syndesh se kapoio apo ayta pou vlepei to realtek?
<Christina> (στη συσκευασία είχε και ένα μικρούλι κουτσουνάκι cdάκι, προφανώς με τους drivers για windows)
<kerato> profanws
<Christina> Χαίρω πολύ, το πρόβλημα όμως όπως βλέπεις και στη φωτογραφία, είναι το ότι τα δίκτυα που εντοπίζει το realtek είναι όλα χωρίς καθόλου σήμα, είναι σαν να είναι νεκρά.
<Christina> Πατάω, αλλά τίποτις.
<kerato> ok 8es na kaneis entelws disable thn atheros an katalava kala?
<kerato> to bios ksereis ti einai kai pws na mpeis?
<Christina> Μάλλον.
<Christina> Όχι, δεν ξέρω.
<Christina> Μάθε μου.
<Christina> Δίδαξέ με, Δάσκαλε. :p
<kerato> to bios einai to menu me tis vasikes ry8miseis tou mhxanhmatos
<Christina> ok
<kerato> sayto mpaineis me F2 h' F8 h F12 h Del analoga to mhxanhma
<kerato> sou petaei ena mynhma otan to anoigeis
<Christina> Να το πατήσω;
<kerato> p.x. Press F2 to enter setup
<kerato> h kati paromoio
<Christina> οκ
<kerato> otan mpeis ekei 8a deis to komati pou leei onboard devices
<kerato> opou exei thn ewebcam , to ethernet klp
<kerato> apo ekei 8a kaneis disable thn atheros karta
<kerato> save & exit
<Christina> Να το κάνω τώρα;
<kerato> dunno opws nomizeis
<Christina> Γιατί δεν είσαι σίγουρος;
<Christina> Προς τι η αμφιβολία;
<kerato> e kanto twra
<Christina> Το κάνω.
<Christina> Πρέπει να κλείσω το ηχάνημα πρώτα;
<Christina> μηχάνημα*
<kerato> w nai
<Christina> οκ
<Christina> cross fingers pls
<Christina> cu in (hopefully) 5
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - evolgen <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=317508#p317508>
<Christina> Δεν τα κατάφερα.
<Christina> Πάτησα όλα αυτά που μου είπες, αλλά δεν έκανε τίποτα.
<Christina> Με σβηστό μηχάνημα, έτσι;
<kerato> oxi kale
<kerato> thn wra pou anoigei
<kerato> prin mpeis sto ubuntu
<Christina> Καλά.
<Christina> Θα το δοκιμάσω άλλη στιγμή.
<Christina> Πάντως, απ ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, άδικα το αγόρασα το τσουτσουνάκι αυτό, ε?
<kerato> etsi fainetai nai
<Christina> οκ
<Christina> Όπως και να έχει, ευχαριστώ πολύ για τη βοήθεια.
<kerato> no problem
<Christina> kerato έχεις κάποιον πιο άμεσο τρόπο να σε βρίσκω; πχ fb?
<kerato> exw alla einai mono gia friends & family sorry
<kerato> i'm always on irc though
<Christina> ok
<Christina> Καλή συνέχεια.
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - evolgen <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=317514#p317514>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - evolgen <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=317515#p317515>
<ktogias> Παιδιά, τα daily builds του 14.10 δεν έχουν ακόμα Mir;
<ktogias> Κατέβασα τώρα το τελευταίο iso και στο live τουλάχιστο φαίνεται να τρέχει X server
<kerato> me to akoma ypainisesai oti kapoia stigmh 8a exoun ? :p
<ktogias> etsi den legane kerato ?
<ktogias> Oti h 14.10 8a exei unity 8 over Mir?
<ktogias> To phran pisw pali?
<ktogias> Telika etsi fainetai h' egw exw ksekoutianei kai 8ymamai alla anti allwn...
<ktogias> apo u+1:
<ktogias> <rww> no, utopic is not supposed to ship with unity 8 over mir
<ktogias> <rww> and to answer the question you're about to ask: some time before 16.04, I believe
<kerato> lol
<kerato> zhse mah mou
<ktogias> den 3erw... To Mir kai to olo unity convergence olo kai pio poly moy moiazei me vaporware... Elpizw na mhn epalh8eytw kai kapoia stigmh, prin pathsoyme sta planhtika systhmata toy seirioy, na exoyn kataferei na vgaloun stable version toy Mir.
<kerato> vaporware eipes th magikh leksh
<kerato> efyga ta leme
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - evolgen <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=317523#p317523>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - evolgen <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=317525#p317525>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-11
<machi>  πως μπορουμε να ρυθμίσουμε τα πληκτρα εναλλαγης της γλωσσας του πληκτρολογίου στην 14.4;
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2330-1: Thunderbird vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2330-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-13
<nikos87> geia
<nikos87> 8a h8ela th boh8eia kapoiou giati exw ponokefaliasei ligo me th ru8mish tou deluge kai tou modem mou
<nikos87> erwthsh 1: ta ports gia inbound kai outbound connections
<nikos87> pou settarw
<nikos87> uparxei 8ema an einai ta idia sto deluge?
<nikos87> an xrhsimopoiw px thn 49152 kai inbound kai gia outbound?
<nikos87> kai to range mou einai mono ena noumero?
<kerato> huh? ena port dialegeis kai to anoigeis gia tcp kai udp
<nikos87> μονο ενα; οχι ενα ευρος οπως προτεινει το deluge;
<nikos87> νομιζω οτι ειναι προρυθμισμενο στο ρουτερ που εβαλα τωρα ενα συγκεκριμενο πορτ
<nikos87> οποτε νομιζω βολευω
<nikos87> βολευει*
<nikos87> γιατι το ανοιγμα αλλου πορτ με το συγκεκριμενο ρουτερ μου εχει φανει ματαιος κοπος
<kerato> mono ena arkei
<nikos87> υπαρχει πιθανοτητα με καποια συγκεκριμενη θυρα να μην μπορω να ανεβασω σε καποιον τρακερ και να μπορω σε καποιον αλλο;
<nikos87> ανεβαζω μια χαρα σε τορρεντς απο παμπλικ τρακερς
<nikos87> αλλα σε εναν ιδιωτικο που ειμαι
<nikos87> δεν ανεβαζω τιποτα
<nikos87> για καποιο λογο
<kerato> oxi kati allo ftaiei
<kerato> des tous peers epishs des tous kanones tou tracker
<nikos87> εχει peers
<nikos87> εγω δεν ανεβαζω για καποιο λογο
<nikos87> οι κανονες του τρακερ λενε οτι εχει κλεισμενες τις 6κατι θυρες
<kerato> mporei oloi oi alloi seeders na exoun kserwgw seedboxes me gigabit grammes
<kerato> ki esy na paleyeis me ta kariofilia
<kerato> paradeigma lew
<nikos87> ναι αυτο παιζει πολυ σοβαρα...
#ubuntu-gr 2014-09-14
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - lepidas <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=317613#p317613>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - lepidas <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=317628#p317628>
<pc_magas> Kalispera
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - lepidas <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=317638#p317638>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - lepidas <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=317647#p317647> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - evolgen <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=317646#p317646>
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Αποχώρηση από την ομάδα των συντονιστών - lepidas <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=317648#p317648>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-08
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2736-1: Spice vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2736-1/>
<dhmhtrhs_linux> καλησπερα
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2735-1: Oxide vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2735-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-09
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2738-1: Linux kernel vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2738-1/> || USN-2737-1: Linux kernel (Vivid HWE) vulnerability <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2737-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-10
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntusecurity: USN-2739-1: FreeType vulnerabilities <http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2739-1/>
#ubuntu-gr 2015-09-11
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugrforum: Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Re: Ubuntu Full Circle Magazine <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=331645#p331645> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | Αλλαγές που έρχονται σε openssh 7.0p1 <https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?p=331411#p331411> || Νέα - Ειδήσεις - Ανακοινώσεις | 8ο Συνέδριο ΚοινοτήτωÎ
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntugr: Ubuntu Free Culture ShowCase - Ubuntu 15.10 <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/05-09-15/ubuntu-free-culture-showcase-ubuntu-1510> || Όγδοο συνέδριο FOSSCOMM - 6-8 Νοεμβρίου - ΤΕΙ Αθήνας <http://www.ubuntu-gr.org/story/11-08-15/%CF%8C%CE%B3%CE%B4%CE%BF%CE%BF-%CF%83%CF%85%CE%BD%CE%AD%CE%B4%CF%81%CE%B9%CE%BF-fosscomm-6-8-%CE%BD%CE%BF%CE%B5%CE%BC%CE%B2%CF%81%CE%AF%CE%BF%CF%85-%CF%84%CE%B5%CE%B9-%CE%B1
<Euaki> Νέα από ubuntistas: Τεύχος 18 [Μάιος 2014] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/428> || Τεύχος 17 [Σεπτέμβριος 2013] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/406> || Τεύχος 16 [Μάιος 2013] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/386> || Τεύχος 15 [Οκτώβριος 2012] <http://ubuntistas.ubuntu-gr.org/index.php/archives/360> || Τεύχος 14 [ΙούνιοÏ
<fkad> γγεια σασ
<talos-mintgr> γεια
<sta8> p8itt
#ubuntu-gr 2016-09-12
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<ee2455> Γειααααα...
<pc_magas> Ti nea?
<ee2455> Τίποτα ιδιαίτερο, same old, same old.
<pc_magas> Loipon opws eipa kai stin lista molis ekana ena docker image pou exei proegkatestimena kapoia plugins kai sou dinei eukolia na xtiseis to diko sou Image me ta dika sou plugins kai themes.
<pc_magas> gia wordpress panta.
<ee2455> Δεν έχω ασχοληθεί καθόλου με Docker.
#ubuntu-gr 2016-09-13
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
* asimov.freenode.net changed the topic of #ubuntu-gr to: Το κανάλι της ελληνικής κοινότητας του Ubuntu (Ubuntu Greek LoCo) | Forum υποστήριξης: http://forum.ubuntu-gr.org | Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Τελευταία σταθερή έκδοση: Ubuntu 16.04 Xenial Xerus (LTS) | Λήψη: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
#ubuntu-gr 2016-09-14
<Tassos> Καλημέρα :)
<Tassos> exit
<Tassos> exit
<Manos> Γεια σας παιδια!
<koleygr> Γεια σου Manos
<Manos> koleygr:  έχω ενα θέμα με το network μου... μπορεις να με βοηθήσεις;
<koleygr> Mano... δεν ξερω απο network
<koleygr> Αν θες ρωτα και μπορει να το δει καποιος και να σε βοηθησει
<koleygr> αλλιως ανοιξε θεμα στο φορουμ και περιμενε
#ubuntu-gr 2016-09-15
<sonu_nk>  Hi , I have a ubuntu server and facing FTP issue ...  I am connecting with my ftp user on one pc it is working fine means connecting but on second pc it is shwoing Network error: Connection timed out
<pc_magas> Καλησπέρες
<koleygr> καλως τον
<pc_magas> Ti nea?
<koleygr> Εδω... ησυχια... εγω εκανα ενα multiboot συστημα με debian, ubuntu, linux mint, fedora, openSUSE, centOS, και Scientific linux
<koleygr> κι ειμαι σχετικα ευχαριστημενος... αλλα της οικογεννειας RedHat μου πετανε προβλημα στον kernel και οταν παω να κανω αναφορα μου λεει πως ειναι hardware το προβλημα και δεν στελνει αναφορα
<koleygr> αυτα τα νεα μου
<koleygr> τα debian based που ειναι και τα αγαπημενα μου δεν εχουν προβλημα
<ee2455> koleygr: 7 διαφορετικές διανομές; Ανέβασες το "multiboot" σε εντελώς νέο level :-D
<pc_magas> koleygr, egw prosfata asxoli8ka me to docker kai ekana ena custo docker image epekteinontaw to yparxon docker image pou einai sto hub.
<pc_magas> custom*
<pc_magas> Kai douleua se mia etaireia stin kypro kai mou dwsan podi.
<pc_magas> Alla xaris enos gegonotos piiraa sytatiki.
<ee2455> What?!?
<pc_magas> ee2455,Iapwnika milisa ppali?
<ee2455> sytatiki?
<pc_magas> systatiki*
<ee2455> Α! Χεχε!
<pc_magas> Peinaw kai trww grammata
<koleygr> ee2455 .. δεν εχω τελειωσει ακομα... θα βαλω κι αλλα για να δοκιμασω σε οσες διανομες μπορω τα προγραμματα που φτιαχνω
<ee2455> koleygr: The sky is the limit.
<koleygr> pc_magas ... εχω αγνωστες λεξεις και δεν εχω ιδέα
<koleygr> lol
<pc_magas> koleygr, poies?
<koleygr> docker
<pc_magas> koleygr, http://docker.io einai enas lightweigght tropos na trexeis Isolated efarmoges.
<koleygr> ααααα αφου ειναι Isolated.... ok
<koleygr> lol
<pc_magas> San ena portable execution environment des to.
<pc_magas> Px 8es na trekseis ena wordpress stineis ena perivallon ektelesis me apache kai php kai to trexeis ekei mesa.
<pc_magas> afk
#ubuntu-gr 2016-09-18
<Tassos> χαίρετο την παρέα
<Tassos> έχεις κάνει κανείς εγκατάσταση το android studio σε debian?
<Tassos> γιατί προσπαθώ και δε τα καταφέρνω.. ( ενώ σε Ubuntu είναι πολύ εύκολο )
<Tassos> βασικά ούτε να το κατεβάσω από την επίσημη σελίδα ( ούτε λόγος για repository )
<Tassos> πηγαίνω εδώ : https://developer.android.com/studio/index.html
<Tassos> και όταν πατάω download με πετάει εδώ : https://developer.android.com/index.html
<Tassos> και κάτι μου λέει για τον SDK Manager
<Tassos> τον SDK Manager δεν τον έχω εγκατεστημένο. Θα πρέπει να τον εγκαταστήσω ξεχωριστά ;
<Tassos> ( έχω την εντύπωση πως το android studio τα έχει πακετάρει όλα μαζί αυτά )
<Tassos> ?
<Tassos> τελικά κάτι κατάφερα με το android-studio
<Tassos> :)
#ubuntu-gr 2017-09-11
<lambrakas> geia exw ena thema me ta ubuntu otan ta anoigw [ 0.719005] kernel offset: 0x0 from 0xffffffff81000000 (relocation range: 0xffffffff81000000-0xffffffff9fffffff....ti exei?
<lambrakas> auto emfanizei sto telos
<adu2310> πως μπορώ να εγγράψω iso και αρχεία σε ένα cd στην ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<Tas-sos> Χαιρετώ την κοινότητα. :)
<Tas-sos> Όποιος μπορεί ας βοηθήσει λίγο εδώ : https://forum.ubuntu-gr.org/viewtopic.php?f=37&t=32947
#ubuntu-gr 2017-09-15
<kikonom> Καλησπέρα σας. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως κάνω συσχέτιση ενός τύπου αρχείου (στο Ubuntu 16.04) με μια εφαρμογή των Windows εγκατεστημένη στο Ubuntu με το wine?
#ubuntu-gr 2017-09-17
<pc_magas> Kalisperes
#ubuntu-gr 2018-09-11
<Androidimitris> Kaliapera
<Androidimitris> Kalispera
#ubuntu-gr 2018-09-13
<pc_magas> simosx, kalisperes
<pc_magas> Ti kanete koinothta
<pc_magas> ?
<simosx> spera
#ubuntu-gr 2018-09-16
<PowaDaa> καλησπέρα
